
Led Zeppelin's Stairway to Heaven may be partly stolen, judge says - arvantis
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/apr/12/stairway-to-heavens-opening-chords-may-have-been-stolen-judge-says
======
Animats
Well, they ripped off the song title.

"Stairway to Heaven", Neil Sedaka, 1960 [1] Reached #9 on the Billboard Top
100.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRhQFST0VrI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRhQFST0VrI)

